# Photoshop erzeugt automatisch slice



## Blumenkind (28. Juni 2003)

Hi,

also jedes Mal, wenn ich eine neue Datei erstelle, wird diese automatisch als Slice(oder wie man das nennt) gekennzeichnet.

Aber seht selbst:

klick


----------



## cosinus (28. Juni 2003)

Hi@Blumenkind

also du hast evtl. in den ansicht optionen von photoshop die slices aktiviert!.
schau mal unter ansicht slices.


----------



## BSE Royal (28. Juni 2003)

Hallo Blumenkind!

Es ist vollkommen normal, das PS dir eine Slicenummer anzeigt.
Wenn es dich stört, dann kannst du dies Über Ansicht:Einblenden:Slices ausblenden lassen. ALternativ kannst du mit Strg+H alle Extras auf einmal ausblenden!

Wenn dich nur die Nummer stört, kannst du dies in den Voreinstellungen einstellen, das diese nicht angezeigt wird. (s.h. anhang) Gerade bei keinen Slices kann es nervig sein.

Du musst aber keine Angst haben, das dieses Slice irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf dein Bild hat. PS beginnt eben nur von Anfang an, ordentlich mitzuzählen!

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## Blumenkind (28. Juni 2003)

Besten Dank für eure Antworten, hat geklappt


----------

